# Comparison x-ray



## kenzie44 (Mar 18, 2009)

When fractures are healing, our physician's take comparison, weight-bearing, or bilateral x-rays to compare the non-fractured side to the fractured body part to diagnose correctly. Is there a modifier, V code or a comparison icd-9 I can use for the non-fractured body part to distinguish to the insurance company which side is the fractured side?
OR can we even charge for the comparison xray?

Any help, ideas, and guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Mackenzie CPC


----------



## bmeech (Mar 19, 2009)

We use V71.89, for the compar. X-ray


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been told that comparsion xrays required modifier 52.  Anyone else?  (Excerpt from CMS)

*"*When limited comparative radiographic studies are performed (e.g., post-reduction, post-intubation, post-catheter placement, etc.), the CPT code for the radiographic series should be reported with modifier -52 indicating that a reduced level of interpretive service was provided. This requirement does not apply to OPPS services reported by hospitals.*"*


----------



## Tanya.DeSimone (Mar 20, 2009)

I found an article supporting the used of the -52 modifier on the comparison view.  The article was published by the Coding Institute.....I believe it was from one of their "Radiology Coding Edge" issues.  I'm not sure the date of issue....maybe 6 months ago or so.


----------



## tanyaharberts (Mar 17, 2010)

What about V72.5?  Radiological examination, NEC


----------

